# best stack with GH



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

hi, what is the best stack to use gh in cutting?

what are your opinions?

thank you


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

bassline boy said:


> you cant be using gh when you dont even know what pct is???


bro..for the second time i say..i'm not english..and i call recovery what you call pct...understand?:lift:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

IMO whether your English or not you come across from 90% of your posts as an arrogant pr1ck, snapping if someone replies with something you don't like.

Why don't you look around before demanding to know which is best for what? There are countless threads to give you an idea.


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Five-O said:


> IMO whether your English or not you come across from 90% of your posts as an arrogant pr1ck, snapping if someone replies with something you don't like.
> 
> Why don't you look around before demanding to know which is best for what? There are countless threads to give you an idea.


bro..i don't have any arrogance...:confused:

i only ask...

i don't know what is the problem...

but if i seem arrogant...sorry


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

BranchWarren said:


> bro..i don't have any arrogance...:confused:
> 
> i only ask...
> 
> ...


No probs then bud 

If you are cutting? then GH can sometimes make you retain water and make you look soft, for some ppl though it seems to really cut them up, its hard to say how you'll react to it 1st run.

What else do you plan on running to cut?


----------



## BranchWarren (Feb 6, 2008)

Five-O said:


> No probs then bud
> 
> If you are cutting? then GH can sometimes make you retain water and make you look soft, for some ppl though it seems to really cut them up, its hard to say how you'll react to it 1st run.
> 
> What else do you plan on running to cut?


 

well now i'm using winstrol..and then before contest i will use primobolan +gh ..and last andriol and gh adnriol as 5 days before..and i think to stop gh 15 days before the contest..

in total i will do 10 week of gh 4 units/day

what do you think?

p.s.sorry for my bad english bro


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

BranchWarren said:


> well now i'm using winstrol..and then before contest i will use primobolan +gh ..and last andriol and gh adnriol as 5 days before..and i think to stop gh 15 days before the contest..
> 
> in total i will do 10 week of gh 4 units/day
> 
> ...


If you are getting ready for a contest mate then Im really no expert, Pscarb, James L, TinyTom and some other members are the 1st ppl that spring to mind to get the best opinion.

Maybe re-change the title to; "GH in contest preparation" or something


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as i said in the other thread your pre-comp cycle is not the best, the best thing you can do is make a post detailing everything your are going to take up to your show i will have a look at this and tell you if you are missing the mark.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

BranchWarren said:


> well now i'm using winstrol..and then before contest i will use primobolan +gh ..and last andriol and gh adnriol as 5 days before..and i think to stop gh 15 days before the contest..
> 
> in total i will do 10 week of gh 4 units/day
> 
> ...


Definately stop the GH 2 weeks before the show. The fluid you hold from GH is very different to that held by AAS in that it cannot be controlled by conventional A.A's such as adex, letro etc.

Pscarb and Tinytom are much more up on AAS cycles than me but FWIW I would always put a test in there (long or short acting) up to around 5-7 days out. What you put with it is up to you but IMO you can never go wrong with a stack like this:-

Test Prop (350mgs EW), Tren Ace (225mgs EW), Masteron (350mgs EW) and Oral Winstrol (30mgs ED) from 6 weeks out. 

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

james is as on the nail as always mate and i would of given this guy more info but he is competing in a natural show after taking steroids in my book this is a no no...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> james is as on the nail as always mate and i would of given this guy more info but he is competing in a natural show after taking steroids in my book this is a no no...


Hmm, interesting concept.

Natural athlete taking gear entering a natural show. 

Looks like he wont be competing in a natural show again after true natural competitors read his posts on here and I give a call to the Natural BBing police HQ. 

Thanks for the heads up on this one mate. The guy is obviously diluded, stupid or both

J


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

That's crazy! He must be both James!

that pre-contest cycle looks very familiar


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow what an a55hole! I hope you get caught.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Is it just me or does not everyone realise that a high percentage of "natural" BBs are not natural at all, the same way that that the majority of athletes in tested events are no way natural....

why is everyone up in arms, people must know this...

however blatantly admitting it on an open forum does seem rather foolish:crazy:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i know of many guys who compete in natural shows who use steroids but my point is that i am not going to help this guy cheat, it is down to him if he competes whilst using gear but i refuse to help him in any way....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i thought it was hard to get away with most aas

winstrol seemed a fav from what i hear


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Why was my post deleted?

I wasn't even informed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i did not delete it chris are you sure you posted it on this thread


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I just received a PM from you saying it was deleted because I made an abusive statement.

It was only 3 words that were offensive - the rest of the post was no different than anybody else's posts.

It's cool though. Cheers mate.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Is it just me or does not everyone realise that a high percentage of "natural" BBs are not natural at all, the same way that that the majority of athletes in tested events are no way natural....
> 
> why is everyone up in arms, people must know this...
> 
> however blatantly admitting it on an open forum does seem rather foolish:crazy:


im a fool then , because i thought most natty shows were natural, i dont see the point in competing in a show which states that, why not just enter a non natural show or are these guys only doing small amounts to try and look natural?


----------



## AES (Dec 7, 2007)

BranchWarren said:


> hi, what is the best stack to use gh in cutting?
> 
> what are your opinions?
> 
> thank you


CUTTING OR BULKING?

BULKING..DBOL,25MG DAY,200MG TEST A DAY,HUMALOG

CUTTING,TEST PROP 100 EOD,PRIMOBOLAN 100MG A DAY, MASTERON PROP 100MG EOD


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AES said:


> CUTTING OR BULKING?
> 
> BULKING..DBOL,25MG DAY,200MG TEST A DAY,HUMALOG
> 
> CUTTING,TEST PROP 100 EOD,PRIMOBOLAN 100MG A DAY, MASTERON PROP 100MG EOD


not a bad stack their shame this guy competes as a natural....


----------

